# Question about oil substitutions??



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I am getting ready to make my first batch of soap. All of the recipes that I found include palm oil. I don't have palm oil, but I have several other oils and butters I can use. Can I substitute coconut oil, for instance, instead? Will I end up using too much coconut oil if I do? I really want the soap to turn out, so I don't want to do anything wrong. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you checked out Kathy Miller's soap pages?

http://www.millersoap.com/soapallveg.html

Her All Veggie is still one of my favorite recipes. Sherry's Fantastic soap is very good too. The Miller site is a very good one for beginners. You should be able to find something there. Be sure to use a lye calculator. I usually use the one at The Sage

http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php

Good luck. Be sure to use precautions with the lye, and let us know how your 1st batch turns out.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I just finished a batch!!!!!!!!!!!!! I found a recipe that used what I had available. Questions,,,,,,,,,,,,why does the mix take on a tan color when you add the lye to the oils........is it the oils I am using. I got them all down to under 100 degrees before I combined. Then I used a color of Select Shades at trace. The color is False Blue, THE SOAP TURNED PINKISH PURPLE!!!! It smells good, and looks like it setting up well already, but it is a very funny color!!!!!!!!!!!! How's that for a FIRST BATCH!!!!! I will let you know how it acts when I take it out of the mold. Should I do that tomorrow??? Thanks for all your help. I think I will try another batch tomorrow. Marilyn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marilyn, what oils did you use? I expect my oils to turn slight biege color when I add my lye solution because I do use whole milk for my lye solution.

Sometimes, my oils will turn ORANGE when I use honey!! 

Did you use Olive Oil? What type? A bright green or dark yellow oil can affect the color of your soap.

It's only one of the reasons I avoid palm oil (the others being it dries my skin terribly and the deforestation).

False blue! Blues and purples are tricky colors, too little and you get grey, too much and they're neon! The pH level of CP soaps will affect the colors during saponification, then they will morph when the soap is finished.

Please post pictures if you can!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Didn't someone say that veg shortening is often times made with palm oil?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Didn't someone say that veg shortening is often times made with palm oil?


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Here is the recipe that I used;
15 oz. Coconut oil
16 oz. Cocoa Butter
1 oz. unrefined shea
2 oz. olive oil
1/2 oz. jajoba
12 oz. distilled water
5.11 oz. lye
jojoba oil, fragrance oil, and color were added at trace.
The soap is getting darker and darker in color as it dries. It is turning a deep purple. When I take it out of the mold, I will take a picture of it. Do you see anything wrong with this recipe? Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Maryilyn, have you tried SoapCalc? You just plug in the amounts for the oils and fats you have on hand and it will give you the amount of liquid and lye to use for your recipe. It is fun to play around with the amounts to see how they affect the quality range of the soap. 

http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcWP.asp


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The cocoa butter was probably the reason it was tan.

Some shortening contains palm oil, but I think that is in Canada. Other shortening is soy and/or cottonseed oil


----------

